# Beaver snaring tips and tricks?



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I know I am one of like 6 people on the board that actually have enough ice to snare right now but even though you guys are laying around getting a tan downstate this winter I thought you might want to still share some tips.

I am going to be using snares with a 10 inch opening with lockers that look like bent washers. 

I know about the standard baited stick idea through the ice between the hut and the feed bed. 

I was also thinking of using some snares to try and get some right at the entrance of the hut.

Thoughts?

Kinda excited about snaring. Plus I have all my 330's out I need more traps. I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Under ice beaver snaring is a lot of fun. Find the runs and channels that they are actively using and place a snare in there it works great. I mostly use the baited pole set. I don't set entrances with snares because I don't feel the need to I would rather take them on baited pole sets or in channels or runs.


----------

